# Its Official, **** Hath Frozen Over!



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

**** has frozen over, the Fat Lady has Sung, the End is Nigh!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif


It must be...


Today.......... my *WIFE *gots................


 


 


wait....


 


 


ready....


 


 


are you sitting down...


 


 


 


*HER OWN TRAIN SET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif*


yep, she found a circus train set for sale on deep post xmas discount while shopping at work during lunch, at TJ Max of all places. I picked her up tonight cause she needed my car to pick up some large items she had bought and had on hold there. While there she told of it, I looked said it was a junker Keystone/BuddyL/Heritage set, but she asking me questions about other circus set, I told her about Bachmann's and LGB's, I even stopped at Allied Trains (she works on the west side) to show her some LGB stuff, but she freaked at the LGB prices and kept talking about it and talking about it and so on.. I just said, you really want me to buy it dont you?


So here's my wifes set...
































Now she wants me to start looking for animals and "circus folk" , be afraid, very afraid... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif


 What the heck, she's happy ! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a fine set! Good on her! You go girl! 
(And all that other stuff.) 
I would not expect her to run it for extended times, and it does have eye appeal to just sit in a siding where they are unloading the animals.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Naturally, she expects you to have it in tip top running order in no time. (Perfectly reasonable from her POV, by now she must have watched you fix/build/rebuild eight or ten locomotives, so this one should easily be within your capability). 

Next, once you finish getting the track down, she'll be sneaking into the garage to watch it go round and round. 

Fortunately, there doesn't seem to be any great shortage of circus folk or animals on EBAY...


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, Vic...


Maybe you can put one of Barry's BBT drives in it! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


Seriously...be happy she's interested in large scale.  You're lucky.


Dawg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

And you were *able* to *post images*??  After *only* 24 hours???  *Be still my beating heart!!  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif *


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

* Hey!* /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif  Didn't you pawn off your BuddyL 2-6-2 on some unsuspectin' youngin' a few months back? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif ?


and now you got another? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif


 


-Brian /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


 


PS - I don't think I got enough smileys into this post /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys


Dwight, I resorted to hand typed the brackets, even though I hate doing so.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


Brian, I warned her about the past Buddy L issue and exactly why I sold it off, but of course she says thats not her concern..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


I still have no idea how I'm going to run it around my layout, double head? use a different engine? at the minimum I'll keep the basic sets track and can always set it up outside on the driveway./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Vic, I'm not sure this is a good thing. When I was in my gardening phase, I pretty much did my own thing. Then my wife got involved. Now she has control of the garden (and does a better job) and I am mostly an observer. So here' s what you do. Let here have large scale and you switch to 0n30!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

As I said elsewhere, it appears to be an improvement over MOST of the current LS stuff bearing the Lionel badge hehehe


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Vic - I just couldn't help teasing you a little.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif  Congrats on "The Big Event!!!"  However, **** will not _completely_ freeze over until _MY_ wife gets one too. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,


I almost had a siezure from the paint scheme on the smoke stack and roof!! Other than that, hey, as long as she's having fun, that's all that matters!!


I bought my wife a USAT F3A when we first got married.  Just added sound to it two weeks ago, and now its back in the limelight again!


Mark


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I noticed a similar set in Marshalls (same as TJMax) for $200 before xmas. I imagine it is now in the 50%-off Xmas stuff category and will probably come down to 75% off, if it hasn't sold yet. 

Remember those LGB Chia-pet and cow locos at Marshalls a few years ago? Gotta keep your eyes open!


----------



## DrVibes (Jan 3, 2008)

A coat of engine black.


Followed by a coat of grimey black.


Followed by a liberal coating of rust,


Should fix that stripey locey up nicely Vic.!!!!!


By the way, should we be looking out for MRS Smith postings on MLS????


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,


Grace will be so happy.  Now she can shop the local train shows (all what 2 of them) with of course you and your wife for animals to go with the train. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


Wait till Grace shows her LGB Gondola with the horses and the accompanying Horse sound car.  I can hear the neighing (naying) on your railroad already./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


I know, I'll show her the LGB Circus sound car so she run it on your RR and hear the music over and over and over again./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


Way to start the New Year


Tommy


Rio Gracie


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

*WOW!*  That is big news!  That would be like my wife getting that Precious Moments train/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif! Actually my daughter and I were at a train show and one was there and she begged me to buy it/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh heh heh.....if she's _really_ interested in circus cars send her over to ebay!! She should be able to find all sorts of stuff at reasonable prices.


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

vic, buddy, you're looking at this all wrong. She wants animals and figures so print out the figure making article and get her some Sculpey/Premo. This just might be the hook that gets you 2 on the same field and will just make the hobby that much better. Congrats on the new railroader(at least part time) in the family! 

Steve


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks Good to me!!


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember, it could always be worse, she could insist that her new train have high priority on the line. Or worse yet, start to question why you trains cost so much. Before long she may sell you that she will buy the trains from now on.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

In reality **** froze over when the Red Sox won the World Series 2004!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


LAO


----------

